# SMS per VB versenden!?



## cybergnom (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, per VB SMS zu versenden? Gibt's eventuell andere Programme, die aufgerufen werden können?

Wäre über Tips dankbar!

MfG
cyber


----------



## foxxx (21. Juli 2003)

Das Problem liegt nicht darin vb beizubringen einen Text sms-konform zu verschlüsseln, sondern darin ein freies sms-gateway zu finden. Früher gabs das noch, aber seit die Grosshandelspreise so angezogen haben ist mir kein einziges freies Gateway mehr bekannt.

MfG

f0x


----------



## reto (21. Juli 2003)

Ist zwar nicht kostenlos, aber schau doch mal auf http://www.aspsms.com/ vorbei. Wenn du Geld dafür ausgeben kannst/willst ist das eine gute Möglichkeit für einen SMS-Versand.


----------



## cybergnom (21. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits ein Gateway gefunden, über das ich meine SMS gerne versenden würde.
Allerdings muss ich zum versenden einen Link an den Anbieter übergeben (User, Passwort, Text, usw.)
Dies könnte ich zwar per Shell.Execute mit dem IE machen, aber dann öffnet sich ja immer ein BrowserFenster.
Gibt's da vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, das ganze im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen?

@reto:
erster Eindruck gut, aber wenn man weiterliest, tun sich doch enorme Zusatzkosten (statt 6 Cent dann doch 15 Cent) für Versand in alle Deutschen Netze auf...
Da wäre mir ein Deutscher Anbieter lieber...

MfG
cyber


----------



## DrSoong (21. Juli 2003)

Füg doch ein WebBrowser-Control ein, mach es unsichtbar und übergib den Link dort. Dann hast du das Problem mit dem IE-Fenster nicht.


Der Doc!


----------

